# What is the best book for Financial VBA?



## steeful (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,

I am a novice at VBA programming and I am currently searching for the right introductory book.  I have VBA and Macros for Excel 2007, but it does not seem to do a good job of teaching what the bits of code does.  It tells me how to do things that are irrelevant to me and simply lists the code without explaining what parts are changeable, etc.

I need something that will teach me the language and show me examples that I can use in finance such as asset allocations, portfolio rebalancing, financial modeling, etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Colin Legg (Jul 28, 2009)

I did't expect you would find financial modelling etc... in a VBA for beginners book.... but I had a look through Amazon at the Excel VBA books around anyway.

The closest I could find was:
A Fast Track to Structured Finance Modeling, Monitoring and Valuation: Jump Start VBA.

I don't own that book so I really don't know if it is any good, but it has 8 strong reviews. 


However, if you are pretty new to VBA and you really want to study the VBA language itself then there will almost certainly be more suitable books which entirely concentrate on that. For example:
Power Programming with VBA
VBA Programming for Dummies


----------



## xenou (Jul 30, 2009)

I thought this group looked interesting but I haven't had time to take a closer look:
http://www.finance30.com/

Some more interesting stuff here, and a dense set of links with a few more sites to check out:
http://www.business-spreadsheets.com/forum.asp

It's sometimes pretty heady stuff that these business modeling gurus get into...

Alex


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 30, 2009)

Not really a beginner book but this is good. 

Denis


----------

